# Suche cooles erstes Laufrad für Twins



## TypeActive (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Twins werden in Kürze 2 Jahre alt und zum Geburtstag soll es dann auch das erste Laufrad geben. Bis jetzt hatten Sie das Puky Wutsch, daher hoffe ich, dass der Umstieg leicht vonstatten geht 

Nachdem ich selbst leidenschaftlicher Biker bin, soll es nun aber das erste "coole" Laufrad geben. Will mich irgendwie nicht dem "Puky-Einheitsbrei" ergeben, die gefühlt 4 von 5 Kindern auf dem Spielplatz fahren! 

Meine Kids sind im Moment 85 cm groß und sollten bis zum Frühjahr ja noch ein wenig zulegen. Die Schrittlänge liegt derzeit bei ca. 30 cm.

Ich selbst fahre ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite, das Speci-Laufrad "Hotwalk" ist mir aber zu teuer. Derzeit schwebt mir z. B. das Ghost Powerkiddy vor, welches ich optisch sehr cool finde. Hier bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob das von der Größe schon klappt  Kann mir diesbezüglich jemand mit eigenen Erfahrungen weiterhelfen?

Außerdem bin ich Euch um jede weitere Laufrad-Alternative dankbar!!!

Danke Euch schonmal im Voraus!

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## trifi70 (3. Januar 2013)

Entscheidend ist die Schrittlänge. Auf dieser Seite sind einige verbreitete Modelle inkl. dieser Angabe zu finden: http://www.kinderfahrradladen.de/laufraeder-erstfahrzeuge/laufraeder:::304_315.html

Die sind nicht alle cool, aber manche schon und Du erkennst ev. das Problem: Unter 32cm Schrittlänge wird es eng mit dem Angebot. U.a. deshalb haben wir uns für das eher uncoole LRM von Puky entschieden. Aber es passte wenigstens mit 2 Jahren... Dummerweise hat es keine Luftreifen, was unsere Tochter irgendwann bemängelte und wir haben später noch ein größeres gekauft, was immer noch trotz Fahrrad gelegentlich benutzt wird.

Wutsch war vorab ne super Übung und unsere kleinere Tochter mit 15 Monaten fährt nun auch schon lustig damit rum. Dauert nicht mehr lange bis zum LRM, nur die Beinlänge muss halt passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy118 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich kann eigentlich nur das Specialized Hotwalk empfehlen. Wir haben es unserer Tochter zum 2. Geburtstag geschenkt und sie liebt es bis heute!
Mittlerweile wartet der kleine Bruder auf das Hotwalk!

Den Preis finde ich im Vergleich zu anderen Laufrädern angemessen. Ich kann keine genauen Angaben zur Schritthöhe machen, aber ich weiß das es unserer Tochter am Anfang auch zu Groß war! Aber kein Problem, Sattelstütze raus, 3cm kürzen und schon passt es!

Vorallem sollte man auch den Markt beobachten und man wird feststellen das die Specialized Modelle sehr gut im Preis stehen, selbst ältere Modelle!






Mfg Andy


----------



## trifi70 (3. Januar 2013)

Geschätzt kommt der Sattel voll reingeschoben auf Reifenhöhe. Die sind ca. 31cm. Plus einen weiteren cm, weil die Beine anders als auf dem Fahrrad am Laufrad etwas mehr Spielraum brauchen. Also noch 2 Monate warten, dann passts wohl. Schick siehts doch aus


----------



## TypeActive (3. Januar 2013)

Allerdings ist das schick! Ich tendiere aber wegen dem Preis eher zum Ghost Powerkiddy 12". Aber auch bei diesem müsste ich ja die Sattelstütze kürzen können, oder was meint Ihr? Ansonsten sehen die mir von der Geometrie recht ähnlich aus!


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (3. Januar 2013)

Mein Sohn hatte das: http://www.firstbike.de/

Er war damit voll und ganz zufrieden, ist auch recht selten zu sehen.

Vielleicht eine alternative für dich/euch?!


----------



## Büscherammler (3. Januar 2013)

Unserer hat ( bzw. kriegt es bald, steht im Keller ) ein gepimptes Kokua Jumper.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Januar 2013)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Ansonsten sehen die mir von der Geometrie recht ähnlich aus!


Die fallen zum Großteil alle vom selben Band in Asien. Bei Merida und Speci Kinderrädern hab ichs selbst festgestellt, sind baugleich, nur andere Lackierung und Dekor, zudem Reifen unterschiedlich. Das Ghost sieht dem Speci verdammt ähnlich. Da machste nix falsch, denk ich ma.


----------



## mr freilauf (3. Januar 2013)

alutech hat auch was schönes


----------



## robby (4. Januar 2013)

Wir haben uns auch für das kleine Puky entschieden und die  Praktikabilität dem Coolnessfaktor vorgezogen: Die Vollgummireifen rollen prima, der Nachwuchs kann seine Füße auf dem Trittbrett abstellen und - nicht ganz unwichtig - das Puky ist leicht zu tragen! Wer dennoch weg vom Einheitsbrei will, der kann das Laufrad individuell lackieren lassen oder einfach einen "Bock auf Ballern!" Sticker anbringen 

Ansonsten haben Specialized, Isla Bikes Rothan oder das Kokua immernoch die besten Alternativen.


----------



## TypeActive (4. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen,

danke für Eure Tipps. Fahre morgen mal zu einem Händler, der sowohl das Ghost Powerkiddy, als auch das Specialized Hotwalk im Laden stehen hat. Dann kann ich mir vor Ort ein Bild machen.

*@robby:* Beim Puky würden wir gleich auf das LR 1 gehen (wegen luftgefüllter Reifen) und das wiegt auch 4,8 kg. D. h. das Ghost wäre sogar leichter (4,5 kg)!

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (4. Januar 2013)

Welche Vorteile siehst Du bei Luft gefüllten Reifen?


----------



## TypeActive (4. Januar 2013)

robby schrieb:


> Welche Vorteile siehst Du bei Luft gefüllten Reifen?



Na ja, letztlich Komfort und Federung. Außerdem haben sie dann länger Spaß dran und können auch besser mal Ausflüge ins Gelände machen


----------



## trifi70 (4. Januar 2013)

Das LR1 setzt aber eine noch größere Innenbeinlänge voraus. Das passt wohl erst in einigen Monaten. Die Luftreifen sind allerdings in der Tat vorteilhaft. Je nachdem natürlich wo man fährt. Unsere Tochter beschwerte sich nach 3km im Wald auf dem LR M am nächsten Tag über Rückenschmerzen. Auf Pflaster stieg sie oft ab und fing an das Rad drüber zu tragen (!) ... Haben dann das LR1 besorgt, inzwischen passte das, und sie findet die Luftreifen super. Das Rad lässt sich noch tunen: Ständer ab, Black Jack Reifen drauf und Du sparst knapp 350g.


----------



## TypeActive (4. Januar 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das LR1 setzt aber eine noch größere Innenbeinlänge voraus.



Jo, das ist mir bekannt. Als Mindestgröße sind hier 90 cm angegeben. Beim Ghost sind es 85 cm. Daher glaube ich, dass Ghost/Specialized früher passen sollten!


----------



## trifi70 (4. Januar 2013)

Ja, in der Innenbeinlänge sehe ich da ca. 3cm Unterschied. Deshalb würde ich entweder das LR M nehmen, das passt sofort. Oder Speci/Ghost, die passen in 2-3 Monaten denk ich mal und haben den Vorteil der Luftreifen und cooleren Optik


----------



## TypeActive (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo nochmal!

Haben heute zugeschlagen. Es wurde das Ghost Powerkiddy (wie erwartet ). Meine Jungs wollten sie gar nicht mehr hergeben! 

Von der Größe her sind sie super. Hatte sie größer erwartet! Klappt schon jetzt wunderbar.

Danke nochmal für Eure Tipps.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (5. Januar 2013)

Gratulation zur Wahl, Alex.
Und jetzt Helm nicht vergessen...


----------

